# Voice and text chat over LAN



## jack// ani (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi there,

I need suggestion about a software to do voice\text chat over my home lan network.

Thanks


----------



## mako_123 (Sep 27, 2005)

For text chat you can use IP messenger .


----------



## ishaan (Sep 27, 2005)

see MYPHONE in this site - *freeware.intrastar.net/voicechat.htm

Sonork Messaging System is also good. there are other softwares also. see this site too - *www.snapfiles.com/freeware/network/fwnetworkmessage.html


search on google u'll find good uns.


----------



## Netjunkie (Sep 28, 2005)

Discussed many times 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13580

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19452


For Linux see these


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10791

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28564


----------



## bukaida (Sep 28, 2005)

Use Microsoft net meeting.It is built-in windows feature.


----------



## bukaida (Sep 28, 2005)

Use Microsoft net meeting.It is built-in windows feature.


----------



## suhasingale (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeah netmeeting quite good for voice,text as well as video chat in network and we can also send files and view or operate others users desktop.


----------



## mako_123 (Sep 29, 2005)

i could not find net meting in win xp , do i have to install it separetely


----------



## bukaida (Sep 29, 2005)

goto program->accessories->communication.

If the netmeeting is not there, you have to install it
by
control panel->add-remove program->add remove
windows component. make your XP cd ready to be inserted when asked.


----------



## mako_123 (Sep 30, 2005)

Yaar , i couldnt find Net Meeting in the add remove programs -> Add emove windows components .


----------



## roxisayshi (Oct 4, 2005)

go to the hard disk partiton in which u hav installed ur windows.say it is C:
  now C:\Program Files\NetMeeting
  dats it


----------

